# A Little Something I Threw Together



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cosmos 1000
Evga X58 LE
920 DO
Corsair 850w


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 16, 2010)

Here is the maiden voyage...4.5GHz with HT off.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 16, 2010)

Wonder what this Boreas would do for it...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 16, 2010)

Boreas engaged and making it's time trial with the same settings...4.5GHz with HT off.


----------



## fluxc0d3r (Feb 16, 2010)

I was like "holy s#%&" with your 4.5ghz overclock, and then I saw the Boreas...this is overkill!!!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 16, 2010)

Here the Boreas once again at 4.4GHz with HT enabled...and she WPrime's nicely as well.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 16, 2010)

fluxc0d3r said:


> I was like "holy s#%&" with your 4.5ghz overclock, and then I saw the Boreas...this is overkill!!!



Check out the first run...it did it on water.


----------



## roast (Mar 26, 2010)

I want that Rad!

What is it? Linkz? 

Sweet results too, good job.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 26, 2010)

Here you go Roast...

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=59_457_667_672&products_id=25231


----------



## roast (Mar 26, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Here you go Roast...
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=59_457_667_672&products_id=25231



WANT!!

Looks pretty sweet, and the performance is great - those temps are nice and low.

Have you tried pushing that 920 any further?


----------

